# Honda GC160 Governor Adjustment Problem



## rick_leger (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Folks I have an 11 yr old Honda GC160 5.5 engine on a pressure washer. The top spring ( short one) on the Governor broke. I replaced it with the correct factory spring, however I can not seem to get the governor set correctly. When it idles it over revs, and when it needs to boost speed it slows down please help, if not I will have to buy a new pressure washer. Thanks :wave:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

My best guess would be that it's hooked up incorrectly. Can you post a picture of it?


----------



## rick_leger (Aug 28, 2011)

It appears the rod and the governor are not properly adjusted to each other. I was told to loosen the nut on the rod, manually open the throttle(not using the linkage lever) then turn the governor all the way clockwise then tighten the governor rod linkage. This all started when the the top spring connecting the governor rod to the throttle plate broke. I replaced the spring with the correct factory spring (based on my engine serial number).

If this does not work I will send you PIX on how thins are set. Thanks for your response


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If you did not move the governor arm on the governor shaft then no adjustment of the governor should be necessary. If you had it off when you replaced the spring, then the static adjustment should be performed.


----------

